# Most inappropriate times you play Animal Crossing?



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a bit of an issue NOT playing ACNL. 

I have a bad habit of playing at work. I know. How am I even an adult?

I'm usually the first to get to work in the morning. I open up shop, get everything set up as fast as possible, then pop on over to the front desk, hold my DS out of sight and hope no one comes in until after I've at least watered my flowers. I've never gotten caught, thank goodness. I even play on my lunch break sometimes. Such a terrible habit, but alas it's something I do on a daily basis.

So, where or when do you guys play Animal Crossing that you _really_ shouldn't be?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 13, 2015)

lol! I follow trades and villager plaza on my phone, then once I'm ready I will go to my room and do the trades no matter what... I've raced home from work, or ducked outta family events to do it... whoops


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 13, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> lol! I follow trades and villager plaza on my phone, then once I'm ready I will go to my room and do the trades no matter what... I've raced home from work, or ducked outta family events to do it... whoops



Haha, I feel you. I've 100% set up trades on my phone at work and then raced home to get them done as well. I don't even bother ducking out of family stuff, I just whip out my DS right then and there, lol. I believe last time my mom said "Jesus christ! Will I ever stop hearing those obnoxious animals talking!?" because my little sister plays too. We're terrible.


----------



## MayorFaith (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll admit I've played Animal Crossing during school and sometimes during meetings... I always do it before class starts but once the teacher walks in I'll still be playing just a teensy bit just to finish up what I was doing before they arrived. (-, - ) However, that doesn't happen as frequently anymore. Occasionally I'll crack my DS open to check on any streetpasses I might have gotten during a team meeting for debate or something like that... I'm a really bad person. (╥﹏╥)


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 13, 2015)

MayorFaith said:


> I'll admit I've played Animal Crossing during school and sometimes during meetings... I always do it before class starts but once the teacher walks in I'll still be playing just a teensy bit just to finish up what I was doing before they arrived. (-, - ) However, that doesn't happen as frequently anymore. Occasionally I'll crack my DS open to check on any streetpasses I might have gotten during a team meeting for debate or something like that... I'm a really bad person. (╥﹏╥)



You're not a bad person! We're just- really enthusiastic about our towns, is all. Besides, you just crack your DS from time to time.. Wow, I'm a terrible influence.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 13, 2015)

Yup. Once I was playing ACNL at 1 in the morning. ;-; I'm so ashamed.


----------



## Eline (Jan 13, 2015)

I play at school. He.. he... Also during holidays like christmas and easter. I don?t even care :') 
I also take a quick look at my streetpasses regularly haha!


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 13, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Yup. Once I was playing ACNL at 1 in the morning. ;-; I'm so ashamed.



Oh god, don't be. I've been known to creep my town at 3 am.



Eline said:


> I play at school. He.. he... Also during holidays like christmas and easter. I don?t even care :')
> I also take a quick look at my streetpasses regularly haha!



Eyy, I like that! No shame in your game!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 13, 2015)

LisaIsEatingTacoBell said:


> Oh god, don't be. I've been known to creep my town at 3 am.



*cough* 5 am for me Probably just at family events. Only other place is when my brother went for his learners I brought my 3DS and sat there playing it while I waited (it was also the only time I've ever gotten a streetpass haha). I'm far too paranoid to take it to school as I'd spend the entire day worrying about it and peering into my bag to see if it's doing okay aha.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 13, 2015)

There is no bad or wrong time for me. I only play when I'm at home.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 13, 2015)

I definitely play when I'm not supposed to lol but its AC! I did a villager trade while at work with customers in the store....I hid in the back lol, at my job we work alone so it wasn't a problem...but still I just HAD to get Ankha


----------



## Eline (Jan 13, 2015)

LisaIsEatingTacoBell said:


> Eyy, I like that! No shame in your game!



Yeah I used to always think what people would think but this site thaught me not to be ashamed c:


----------



## Mioki (Jan 13, 2015)

This last November, I went to visit a friend in Alabama. We went to Walmart with her granddad, and then on our way out one of the employees stopped her for shoplifting...
...Long story short, I played Animal Crossing the whole ride from Walmart, to the police station, and back to her place. 8I


----------



## Milleram (Jan 13, 2015)

I've played right before work when I should have been getting ready. I don't bring my 3DS with me to work, but I do check the forum on my phone when I'm at work.


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 13, 2015)

I would always play it during school last year in 2 classes for the whole period, however I don't play anymore


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 13, 2015)

I've played while sitting in the waiting room at my gynecologists's office. I also play at the bar if I stop for a beer after work. Pretty much any idle time I have out and about, I check in on ACNL or Pokemon. I'd rather do that than kill time on my phone... it's more interesting than whatever is going on in the world of Facebook.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

School.

But everybody cares about a phone in my school they barley notice that I use a 3DS.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

I was performing as part of my school's band, and nearly every second I wasn't playing my instrument was spent playing ACNL. 



With another kid in the band.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 14, 2015)

Ku_otaku1 said:


> I definitely play when I'm not supposed to lol but its AC! I did a villager trade while at work with customers in the store....I hid in the back lol, at my job we work alone so it wasn't a problem...but still I just HAD to get Ankha



You know where I know all of the 3DS owning employees play at work? Disneyland. Yes, Disneyland. Every time I go (which is often, passholder) I obviously street pass a lot of guests, but there's a pretty big group of people I constantly pass and one day I realized I had passed someone the second I walked into their Town Hall. I was like AHA. I caught you Disney employees.



Mioki said:


> This last November, I went to visit a friend in Alabama. We went to Walmart with her granddad, and then on our way out one of the employees stopped her for shoplifting...
> ...Long story short, I played Animal Crossing the whole ride from Walmart, to the police station, and back to her place. 8I



That's freaking hilarious omg. Nothing could break your Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2015)

You're a damn liar if you say you don't play while you're on the toilet


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jan 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> You're a damn liar if you say you don't play while you're on the toilet



Guilty.


----------



## biker (Jan 14, 2015)

I usually play at work too because I always have some free time. I do my duties until 10am, when my shops open in game, and then I start playing. It's a routine, I do this everyday, but once I don't remember why, I was not sleepy AT ALL around 5am in the morning, I couldn't sleep no matter what, so I decided to play it a bit until I get my sleep again. I was very nice seeing the dawn.


----------



## gesund (Jan 14, 2015)

I played through the whole of a lecture before. I would feel bad about it, but it was like 5 minutes worth of material stretched out over a couple of hours. Luckily, I was at the back of the theatre and I just whipped out my laptop for cover. I see people playing games like Binding of Issac and casually browsing the web all the time in lectures, so why not Animal Crossing?

Apart from that on any break there is at University, when I am waiting for someone... If I can squeeze in 5+ mins of Animal Crossing, I will do it. The problem is that in my head I always think there is something that needs doing in my town and there usually is!


----------



## Kittykat364 (Jan 14, 2015)

I used to play on the school bus and if I had free time at school 

My sister and I came up with a code if we wanted to stay up late (after we 'went to sleep') just to play Animal Crossing. I'm such a bad influence...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 14, 2015)

On my bed, under the covers, in a blanket fort, thinking why won't Gigi get out of my town.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 15, 2015)

Sometimes I play immediately after getting out of the shower.


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jan 15, 2015)

I play any chance I get any where I am no matter who Im with my charger ands D's case are always on and in my purse xD


----------



## dark park. (Jan 15, 2015)

In History class. I really ain't attentive anyway, might as well make the hour profitable


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> You're a damn liar if you say you don't play while you're on the toilet



Uhhhh, no... I won't even pick up my 3DS before using hand sanitizer.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

The worst place- Church
The most inappropriate- I guess when I had the flu and I was in the bathroom feeling like death (but I had my tiny villager and cutie animals to make it better)


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 17, 2015)

One time i risked everything and played it in the bath and held it above the water lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 17, 2015)

I play when I'm on the toilet. xD


----------



## unintentional (Jan 17, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I play when I'm on the toilet. xD



who don't though


----------



## milkqueen (Jan 18, 2015)

at a wedding vuv''
but the reception not in the church or during the ceremony heheh


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 18, 2015)

I always, always, always, always, play on the toilet. IN DA BATHROOM.

Best place to play, period.


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

An here I thought I was the only one who played on the toilet. xD

I play at family gatherings instead of hanging around my family.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

I play at midnight on school days while making projects due the very next day.............


----------



## booshoe (Feb 12, 2015)

I play Animal Crossing in classes everytime! If I'm very busy and can't have time to play in my one hour break, I'd play AC during classes while listening to the teacher. I won't be able to take notes but I have my classmates for that (LOL ww). I still try to understand the lesson though. 
Multitasking. A special skill gamers acquire through years of hard work and experience.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 12, 2015)

5am

(late 5am, not early 5am.)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Feb 12, 2015)

tokkio said:


> I play at midnight on school days while making projects due the very next day.............


You're certainly not alone in that practice.
Wait till you get to college.


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 12, 2015)

In the college library haha. But it's when I have an hour to spare before class.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 12, 2015)

During my online classes.


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 12, 2015)

I go to the basement of my school and play emulated WW xD


----------



## Boobwyn (Feb 12, 2015)

I play when I should be doing homework or chores.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

I mostly just play in my room in the evening, so not really anytime inappropriate haha.


----------



## Mayor Tsuki (Feb 14, 2015)

One time, I snuck into the bathroom at school with my 3DS and played ACNL. XP


----------



## Amilee (Feb 15, 2015)

i sometimes play before school at 6am and then i forget time and miss my bus haha
but i only was late once!


----------



## Brain.Boy (Feb 15, 2015)

Honestly, the only real inappropriate time I played Animal Crossing was when I was in Meijirs. Meijirs is a sort of superstore, it has groceries, clothes, games, toys, and other things. 

I was keeping my dad company while he works, he patrols around for snow, and then tells his boss if places need snow plowing or salt. He dropped me off at a nearby Meijirs so he could go clock out (I'm not allowed to go with him to work, but he lets me go with him sometimes anyways.). Anyways, I walked around the superstore for about an hour, before sitting down next to one of those claw machine games and opened my 3DS (I usually take it with me on sleep mode so I can get streetpass. Doesn't work too often x_x) and played Animal Crossing.

The workers there kept staring at me funny. Don't know why.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

2-3 AM on school nights


----------



## desy (Feb 15, 2015)

I play during class. Also when I have papers due the next day and should be working on them... who needs an education when you can run a town in Animal Crossing?


----------



## Money Hunter (Feb 15, 2015)

i sometimes play while pooping... I know I have no shame.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 16, 2015)

Not time, but place. Usually on the toilet. Hey, you're sitting there, nothing else to do, why not pull your game out, and do some playing? I've been doing that since 1989 with Game Boy, it's amazing how much you can get done when you're waiting in line, on the toilet, etc.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 16, 2015)

I play any time possible. I also do trades but it never works sometimes.


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Probably when I play on my toilet... And play it for an extra five minutes...


----------



## Mayor Jannely (Feb 18, 2015)

I played one time during class with a friend... surprisingly didn't get caught


----------



## Piggles (Feb 18, 2015)

On the bus on the way to work. 28 year old geek here  

Getting loads of streetpass things now though


----------



## LaFleur (Feb 18, 2015)

Javocado said:


> You're a damn liar if you say you don't play while you're on the toilet



Also guilty


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 19, 2015)

I dunno if it can be classified as inappropriate, but I've been playing pretty much every waking moment recently. I get tunnel vision when I set a goal for myself and I want it done as soon as humanly possible; right now I'm trying to finish decorating the interior of my house so I can move on to landscaping outside, and my partner has gone out for full shifts at work and come home and been like "You were sitting in that exact same spot when I left. Have you been playing New Leaf this entire time?"

...Yeeeeah.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 13, 2015)

So glad Im not the only one addicted >< this game is amazingggg! Yeah I set up trades on my phone often too


----------



## Brain.Boy (Mar 13, 2015)

I think I've beaten me playing it at Meijirs post from earlier.

I played Animal Crossing while in the ER. My dad was there and the doc took him to get x-rays. When they left, I pulled out my game to play Animal Crossing. I had one earbud out because it was funny listening to the couple next to our block talk about their friends and such.


----------



## joslyn.png (Mar 13, 2015)

i play literally anywhere. on the toilet, in the tub. i play at school and work. but i'm not addicted, i swear.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 13, 2015)

*I played at a funeral last week.*


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 13, 2015)

During class where the teacher can clearly see what im doing.


----------

